# SwiftKey Predictions Broken



## Joom (Dec 21, 2017)

When submitting a post, the post field messes with SwiftKey's autocorrect and predictive typing. This isn't a bug with SwiftKey as it only happens with GBATemp's post submission field. I have to type really slow for it to not happen. Here's an example:


Spoiler











SwiftKey is free, so anyone can test this. The Chrome build is 64.0.3282.123.

Edit: The fix has been pushed to the stable build. Update now.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 21, 2017)

It does weird things to the default LG keyboard as well, sometimes whole words just go missing.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 21, 2017)

I do remember seeing this issue before but it had happened on multiple sites, not just gbatemp. Anyway I'm using SwiftKey now on my phone (and also typing out this pointlessly long message just to test this stuff, making plenty of errors along the way) after doing a clean install of LineageOS 15 the other day and it's fine for me. You SURE it's not just in your end? Have you tried clearing SwiftKey cache and appdata?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 21, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> I do remember seeing this issue before but it had happened on multiple sites, not just gbatemp. Anyway I'm using SwiftKey now on my phone (and also typing out this pointlessly long message just to test this stuff, making plenty of errors along the way) after doing a clean install of LineageOS 15 the other day and it's fine for me. You SURE it's not just in your end? Have you tried clearing SwiftKey cache and appdata?


Could also be the browser he's using. I'm also using SwiftKey and don't have these issues.


----------



## Issac (Dec 21, 2017)

Can't see your screenshot since ESET has blocked the host page.
I am using SwiftKey too though, and haven't noticed anything weird.


----------



## Joom (Dec 21, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Could also be the browser he's using. I'm also using SwiftKey and don't have these issues.


This was actually the case. Seems to be a problem with Chrome Beta. Installed regular Chrome and it's fine now.


----------



## Joom (Jan 27, 2018)

Welp, it's happening again, but this time with the stable build of Chrome. This still seems to be the only site it happens on, too. Tested on XDA and Pastebin. 


Issac said:


> Can't see your screenshot since ESET has blocked the host page.
> I am using SwiftKey too though, and haven't noticed anything weird.


Fixed. Sorry about that.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 27, 2018)

I can't imagine how a site would be the cause of the issue. If anything other than SwiftKey or your browser, I'd check another site that uses the Redactor WYSIWYG editor. Not sure if that's a XenForo standard.


----------



## Joom (Jan 27, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> I can't imagine how a site would be the cause of the issue. If anything other than SwiftKey or your browser, I'd check another site that uses the Redactor WYSIWYG editor. Not sure if that's a XenForo standard.


Redactor has a live demo on their site, and it doesn't have any problems. Maybe the XenForo plugin is just dated, because Chrome is the actual culprit.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 27, 2018)

Joom said:


> Redactor has a live demo on their site, and it doesn't have any problems. Maybe the XenForo plugin is just dated, because Chrome is the actual culprit.


Yes, it has to be Chrome. Using Firefox and Swiftkey works as intended. Starting having the issue last night on Chrome. Guess I'm switching over.


----------



## Joom (Jan 27, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Yes, it has to be Chrome. Using Firefox and Swiftkey works as intended. Starting having the issue last night on Chrome. Guess I'm switching over.


My God, Firefox is slow. I forgot that it waits to load a page until it caches everything. I honestly don't understand why Chrome would have this problem. I'm willing to wager that it has something to do with the Javascript used by the editor.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 28, 2018)

I'd still be hard pressed to believe it's the site.  I had it happen to me in the Facebook app yesterday for the first time ever, and not again since.


----------



## Joom (Jan 28, 2018)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'd still be hard pressed to believe it's the site.  I had it happen to me in the Facebook app yesterday for the first time ever, and not again since.


I'm sure that's unrelated. Like I said, this is most likely a problem with the JS used by the editor, and how Chrome processes it now. I've ackacknowled that Chrome is the problem here. This started after the latest update to it.


----------



## Joom (Feb 9, 2018)

So, is this even being looked into? It's incredibly inconvenient. I know from being a designer for other forums that the JS version used for editors can be easily changed by modifying a single line. Even though I'm part of a niche set of users, site operators should prioritize comfort of use. My keyboard of choice shouldn't make it harder to use the site.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 9, 2018)

This issue seems to have come and gone for me a few times in the past year, but lately it's there all the time, and it's really annoying.
I thought it was just me, since I hadn't heard anyone else mention it until now.

It goes away when I turn off the WYSIWYG editor, so the problem is definitely related to that. Whether it's related to some custom code GBAtemp is using or a general Xenforo issue that affects other forums as well, I have no idea. I doubt it'd be a SwiftKey issue, since to SwiftKey a text field is a text field, having the WYSIWYG editor enabled or disabled shouldn't make a difference. Could be a Chrome issue though.


----------



## Minox (Feb 9, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This issue seems to have come and gone for me a few times in the past year, but lately it's there all the time, and it's really annoying.
> I thought it was just me, since I hadn't heard anyone else mention it until now.
> 
> It goes away when I turn off the WYSIWYG editor, so the problem is definitely related to that. Whether it's related to some custom code GBAtemp is using or a general Xenforo issue that affects other forums as well, I have no idea. I doubt it'd be a SwiftKey issue, since to SwiftKey a text field is a text field, having the WYSIWYG editor enabled or disabled shouldn't make a difference. Could be a Chrome issue though.


Surely it could be some kind of combination of a Chrome + Swiftkey error? Chrome is after all what interprets the received content and makes it available to the end user.

And please correct me if I'm wrong, but it only happens in Chrome with Swiftkey? If it would happen with other browsers and other input methods it would most likely be a more urgent issue.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 9, 2018)

Minox said:


> Surely it could be some kind of combination of a Chrome + Swiftkey error? Chrome is after all what interprets the received content and makes it available to the end user.
> 
> And please correct me if I'm wrong, but it only happens in Chrome with Swiftkey? If it would happen with other browsers and other input methods it would most likely be a more urgent issue.


Like Subtle Demise said, the stock LG keyboard also has issues. It wouldn't surprise me if there are others other than those two that have issues with the WYSIWYG editor.
Anyway, SwiftKey is one of the most popular software keyboards on Android, and Chrome is the most popular browser on Android AFAIK, so it's a potentially large user base that could be experiencing this problem.
Thankfully it's fixed by disabling the WYSIWYG editor, otherwise it would be impossible to post from my phone.
If the WYSIWYG is indeed Redactor as someone mentioned, isn't there an update available for it that could potentially fix this issue?


----------



## Joom (Feb 20, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Like Subtle Demise said, the stock LG keyboard also has issues. It wouldn't surprise me if there are others other than those two that have issues with the WYSIWYG editor.
> Anyway, SwiftKey is one of the most popular software keyboards on Android, and Chrome is the most popular browser on Android AFAIK, so it's a potentially large user base that could be experiencing this problem.
> Thankfully it's fixed by disabling the WYSIWYG editor, otherwise it would be impossible to post from my phone.
> If the WYSIWYG is indeed Redactor as someone mentioned, isn't there an update available for it that could potentially fix this issue?


How do you disable it? Also, I've tested Redactor's live demo, and it's fine. It seems to be the XenForo plugin specifically, which apparently hasn't been updated in nearly 4 years.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 20, 2018)

Same here, I think it have to do that "this part" is acting like a password field. I've gotten Lastpass to popup on it.

EDIT: I also use Chrome Beta to add. I haven't tried Firefox or Chrome on it


----------



## Joom (Feb 20, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Same here, I think it have to do that "this part" is acting like a password field. I've gotten Lastpass to popup on it.


It definitely has something to do with auto-completion,  punctuation, and spacing (with SwiftKey specifically since it auto-completes after these).


----------



## Joom (Dec 21, 2017)

When submitting a post, the post field messes with SwiftKey's autocorrect and predictive typing. This isn't a bug with SwiftKey as it only happens with GBATemp's post submission field. I have to type really slow for it to not happen. Here's an example:


Spoiler











SwiftKey is free, so anyone can test this. The Chrome build is 64.0.3282.123.

Edit: The fix has been pushed to the stable build. Update now.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 20, 2018)

Joom said:


> It definitely has something to do with auto-completion,  punctuation, and spacing (with SwiftKey specifically since it auto-completes after these).


Yepp! The thing is, if you wait a little bit and then press the correct word. It will work most of the times. It's very strange but as I say. I think the quick reply gets picked up either by the browser or swiftkey that it acts like a password field. That would explain the problems with autocorrecting words, since not all passwords are correctly spelled etc.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 20, 2018)

I use SwiftKey Beta with Via Browser normally (which uses Chrome's webview and works fine on here). Im now using SwiftKey Beta and latest Chrome to test and it works perfectly fine. Ive never had the described issue with anything.
I'm using a Huawei Y6 2017 on its stock rom which is EMUI 4.1 on Android 6.0.


----------



## Joom (Feb 20, 2018)

Seriel said:


> I use SwiftKey Beta with Via Browser normally (which uses Chrome's webview and works fine on here). Im now using SwiftKey Beta and latest Chrome to test and it works perfectly fine. Ive never had the described issue with anything.
> I'm using a Huawei Y6 2017 on its stock rom which is EMUI 4.1 on Android 6.0.


This is great information. It narrows it down to SwiftKey. The beta works just fine. Though this also implies that other keyboards (including SwiftKey) don't conform to browser standards.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 20, 2018)

Joom said:


> How do you disable it? Also, I've tested Redactor's live demo, and it's fine. It seems to be the XenForo plugin specifically, which apparently hasn't been updated in nearly 4 years.


Button in the top right of the edit box.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm going to test Firefox and stable Chrome later with standard Swiftkey and see how well it works.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 20, 2018)

i've 5euro paid Swiftkey for android, and i wrote tons of arguments and prediction work so well, this program now thinks like me and predicts my words, ALL SWIFTKEY USERS: shake mha hand!


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm also experiencing issues with predictions with SwiftKey and Chrome now. Sometimes the space key doesn't work properly either.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 25, 2018)

MichiS97 said:


> I'm also experiencing issues with predictions with SwiftKey and Chrome now. Sometimes the space key doesn't work properly either.


Have you tried with SwiftKey Beta?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 25, 2018)

I've had this happen before to me as well with stock Samsung web browser and keyboard. Was weird indeed.


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 25, 2018)

Works perfectly with Chrome and AOSP keyboard.


----------



## Joom (Feb 26, 2018)

https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/...-bug-typing-comment-forms-like-disqus-chrome/


----------



## Joom (Mar 2, 2018)

I'd like to report that this issue has been fixed in SwiftKey stable. Everyone using it should update. The thread can also be closed.


----------

